# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Survival Quest Camping Help - Multiple Month Survival in National Forest (CA)

## protogalaxy

Hello everyone, thank you for your interest!  :Red Indian: 

This is both a question for advice, and a call for criticism.

For personal reasons, I have a need to pursue an alternative lifestyle for some months.
My entire life I've been nature minded, a hiker and a trail runner, and researched basic survival.

Due to financial limitations I have not been able to study firsthand much of the National and State forest regions in my area of Southern California, (other than online research) and so:

Which National Forest of California do you think would be the best for beginner survival? Some forests I had in mind are the Los Padres National Forest, The Seqouia National Forest, and The Sierra National Forest.

What I'm looking for, listed by order of importance:
Most abundance of running water, rivers, streams, etc.
Most abundance of animals to hunt with a rifle
Warm temperatures rather than cold, I can handle the heat much better than the cold. ie. 100 degree weather days> freezing nights.
Abundance of plant life
Abundance of mountaneous region/cave region.

The cave region is also of utmost importance for me, it is definitely my preferable shelter.

Here is a list of my survival gear and equipment:

Shelter:
2 Tarps
Plenty of rope
Wool Blanket

Clothing:
3 Underwear
3 pair Cotton Socks
1 pair Wool Socks
3 Longsleeve Thermal Shirts
2 Cotton Shirts
2 Thermal Leggings
2 Pants
1 Cotton Jacket
1 Rain/Wind Jacket w/ hood
1 Wool buff
1 Beanie
2 pairs cotton gloves
2 pairs leather gloves
1 Hiking boots
1 Rain/Fishing Boots

Tools:
1 Axe
1 Knife
1 Machete
1 Hunting Rifle w/ ammo and rope strap
1 Small gun cleaning kit
1 tool sharpener
1 Walking Stick
1 Fire starter Rod
1 Binoculars
1 Spring Body Trap
1 Flashlight w/ extra batteries
1 pocket watch
1 compass
1 small net
1 Mini-Shovel
1 mini-Hammer
2 Trash bags
1 Folding Saw *
1 Small notepad w/ pen
1 Baggie of Needle, thread, and medical guaze bandage.
2 baggies w/ 50+ BIC lighters
1 Nailclippers
1 set baggies
1 Pillow case w/ draw string

Cooking:
1 Metal pot
1 Baby fork
1 Baby spoon
1 Metal wire
1 small camp stove
1 set Fishing hooks
1 roll Fishing line
1 Canteen
6 Bags Beans
6 Bags Rice
10 Bags Noodles
6 packs F&E Bullion Cubes
1 Baggie Cooking spices
1 Glass Mason jar
1 Baggie Seeds
And lastly, a map of the area, which I have not chosen yet!

Approximate Weight: 75 pounds (over-estimate)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
I realize that is a heavy amount of equipment, and was planning on making two trips to drop equipment off at my location, since I plan on staying in one spot for a good amount of time, before moving to another spot, since I would again have to make two trips.
What area would you recommend, and what criticisms of equipment and two-trip equipment movement?

Thanks you!
-Mike

----------


## natertot

Good luck with that!

Advice is something asked for when someone already knows the answer, but wishes they didn't.

"for personal reasons......" Turn yourself in, the Law will find you eventually!

----------


## protogalaxy

Oh no no, you've got the wrong idea. I am definitely not a felon or criminal, that's a long shot from "personal reasons." 

If you'd like to know, it is a combination of health and personal fulfillment. I am allergic to perfumes and many man-made chemicals, and always feel my best when I'm out in the fresh air. My rifle is legal, as is my hunting license.

I'm basically asking for advice on the amount of rivers and animals compared between coastal southern Los Padres forest, and the much more (I'm guessing) Sierra National Forest.

----------


## kyratshooter

Hunting out of season and in National Forests/Parks is not!  If you were not a criminal before setting out you will be if using your present plan.

Good luck with that.

----------


## colorado plainsman

Number one start in your back yard with building fires with a fire steel, lens or a bow drill ditch the 50 or so lighters on your list.  I wouldn't hunt animals unless you have a license and they are in season with a rifle.  Where is your first aid kit?  Nice slip of the axe or knife and your in a spot to loose your life.  Caves are not a good idea either animals like them also big ones bears.  No offense but your food selection is super light on fats beans and rice are nice but you need fat.  Eat the rabbits you like and your still gona die.  There was guy found in the desert last week after a month lost 50 pounds if your a trail runner you don't have 50 pounds to lose.  Why are you taking a gas mask?????  Ditch the hammer use a rock.  Ditch the cotton stick with wool still has insulating property when wet.  What kind of knowledge of edible plants do you have?  A mistake ingesting alkoloids found in some plants can lead to a long and very painful wait for death.  Where is your hygene kit?  You need clean hands if your gona mess with a wound or food your gona end up with more problems a wheres the tooth brush your mouth is gona scare away cougars after a month guess thats good.  your gona need more than a canteen for water if your gona drink it cook with it pain to keep boiling water all day I assume thats how your gona treat it.  Practice and be super proficent in bush skills before you go somewhere for a month.  No way in hell I would want to haul 75 pounds around.  Im not trying to be a jerk and I am no expert but I think that you got a lot of stuff to think on.  Good luck whatever you decide.  Being gone for a month and giving a return date that far off leaves a lot of time for bad things to happen where your not able to get help.  Carrying a 75 pound pack and loosing your balance and sliding down a hill hitting trees along the way.  Good luck CP

----------


## protogalaxy

Who said I wouldn't wait for season?

----------


## NightShade

Bro' ... You're taking all you need to survive anywhere... If ya got the know how..... Though--- 1 compass isn't enough.... (take 3... You'll thank me later) I am not too familiar with the So. Cal. Area , so all I'm gonna say is.... " Good luck with that! "

----------


## protogalaxy

Ditching hammer, I find that warm water and a rag is good enough to clean hands, it's proven that fricton kills germs. Gas mask somehow made it through copy paste from my other survival list. My hygiene bag is just small mirror and t-brush. I also don't plan on constantly carrying 75 pounds, but making two trips to drop off my equipment, and only traveling/hunting/gathering with minimal gear. My first aid only consits of the needle/thread and gauze.

Thanks though, I've been practicing fires with my my firesteel, and don't think it would be smart to ditch my lighters. and plan to get fat from animals. Coming across a bear in a cave? I do have spray and a high enough caliber..

----------


## Sourdough

A few questions: are you Male, Female, or Not sure.........????

Are you over 11 years old..........?????

Have you been taking you medications as instructed........???

Please describe your "High Caliber" Bear Gun.

And good luck with your folly.

----------


## protogalaxy

Thanks. And though I definitely don't think I'm bear proof, superhuman, and invincible, some situations are not avoidable. I wouldn't take a bear unless I had to, and I'm not the type to provoke one. 

I'm not talking about entering a cave with a known bear, I was talking about being approached by a bear whilst in a cave with no escape. I wouldn't run from a bear anyways, I would ignore it and walk perpindicular and then slightly away. That's what the spray is for, and the caliber I have is all I have, jackass. It's .30-06. I'd only be comfortable taking a bear if I was starving, and at height and distance, such as steep slope, cliff, or used a rope to climb a tree. And yes, I can climb ropes with a gun slung over my back. Tie rock, throw rope, tie, climb. Yes I know bears can climb trees, but probably not very well when being hit with multiple .30-06 caliber rounds from a distance.

Thanks for your positve input and wonderful attitude, I'm sure you're a great person.

----------


## Sourdough

> Thanks. And though I definitely don't think I'm bear proof, superhuman, and invincible, some situations are not avoidable. I wouldn't take a bear unless I had to, and I'm not the type to provoke one. 
> 
> I'm not talking about entering a cave with a known bear, I was talking about being approached by a bear whilst in a cave with no escape. I wouldn't run from a bear anyways, I would ignore it and walk perpindicular and then slightly away. That's what the spray is for, and the caliber I have is all I have, jackass. It's .30-06. I'd only be comfortable taking a bear if I was starving, and at height and distance, such as steep slope, cliff, or used a rope to climb a tree. And yes, I can climb ropes with a gun slung over my back. Tie rock, throw rope, tie, climb. Yes I know bears can climb trees, but probably not very well when being hit with multiple .30-06 caliber rounds from a distance.
> 
> Thanks for your positve input and wonderful attitude, I'm sure you're a great person.


A.) 30-06 is a cartridge and NOT a Caliber.

B.) I am NOT a Great Person.

C.) As I said good luck with your fantasy/folly.

----------


## Kamel

Youre the one being a jackass. You came here for advice, they ask questions so they can give you the right advice, even if they have a sarcastic *** humor. So yah, stop being such a hard *** and have some fun, your on the internet. Sincerely, A Drunk Kamel.

----------


## protogalaxy

Sounds like he has some sort of superiority complex over being able to shoot a bear.

I'm open to any advice about bears though, seeing as they're the most dangerous animal out there.

My guess is hide better, higher, and only shoot if you have a good vital shot. Use bait, and be extremely patient.

----------


## Kamel

I didnt say he was joking, i said he PROBABLY has a sarcastic sense of humor. Im new here to, and I get **** all the time, its all in good fun and im always drunk when I post cause thats when I have the most questions. So what! take it with a grain of salt and laugh and answer back sarcastically. Everyone here, that has replied to my threads, has helped in someway. and ive seen some useful stuff by sourdough. seriously, go check my threads, im a dumbass when it comes to this stuff but ive learned alot in the last 4 days

----------


## protogalaxy

Sourdough, what distance and bullet weight do you recommend for bear?
for deer?

I so far only am thinking the 30 cal expanding soft tip.

And should I get flat or boat?

I understand different distances provide different types of expansion/penetration, what do you recommend?

I'm a beginner when it comes to bullets, but I don't have the luxury of choosing any rifle I want

----------


## Seniorman

I lived 36 years in Los Angeles, 1 1/2 years in Santa Barbara.  I owned a vacation home in a tiny community at 6,000 feet on the western slope of the Sierra, from 1969 until 2000.  That community was surrounded by the Sequoia Nat'l. Forest.  I've hunted, hiked, camped, explored, etc., all over the Sierra in the Sequoia areas, both western and eastern slopes,  and also in the Los Padres Nat'l Forest.  Water can be scarce in both areas and especially so in the Summer and Fall.

In my opinion, I believe you'd have a hard time trying to find a place where no one would be around, as there is quite a bit of foot, horse, and motorized traffic in both those Nat'l Forests.  There are a few caves up there but if you don't know where they are, you'll not find them ...  unless by pure luck. The three of which I know and have seen over many years, would not be my choice of "Home Sweet Home."

I've hunted in the Sierra Nat'l. Forest, but not enough to give advice on it.

There are not many small game animals up there which would sustain a person over a long period of time, and you will be allowed only one deer, if you're lucky enough to kill one legally.  Even if you kill one, unless you are very, very, very adept when it comes to smoking and jerking venison, you'll only get two or three days eating until the venison spoils.  Most Calif. deer seasons are in the warmer weather of mid-Fall, so meat spoils quickly unless you get it to a cold locker.  I don't know of any of those up there.

Also, there is very little fat on a deer.  A bit, but if you want some *un*tasty food, just start eating what little fat there is on a deer.  

If you're going to be in the mountains in late Fall and Winter, your cotton clothes can kill you.  That one wool blanket won't even begin to keep you warm at night when the mountain temperatures drop, as they always do once Summer ends.  I can not even imagine why you'd need 50 BIC lighters but if you want to hump 'em, your choice.  I'd dump most of them and add more to my First Aid kit if I were you.

If you try this venture, make certain you adhere to the Calif. Fish & Game rules and regs.  Game Wardens look more than slightly askance at people who do not follow the law.

Without knowing what your outdoor skills are and how experienced you are in the boonies, I think you are not just asking for trouble, but are sitting up and begging for it.  If you just want to "escape" the civilized world (kinda hard in California), I suggest you do some research and find a small cabin for sale somewhere up in the mountains and buy if you can afford it, or rent.  Then practice living in that remote location.  You'll be far better off than trying to follow your outlined plan.

Just my opinion.  It's worth exactly what you paid for it.   :W00t: 

S.M.

----------


## protogalaxy

I do understand it can be very cold in the upper mountains, I plan to stay a bit more south around the foothills if I choose the Sierra path, or possibly warmer areas of the Padres..

I see lots of animals on my treks, but I plan on finding a good river stream etc, and making use of fishing

----------


## Sparky93

I started to go through your list and suggest improvements, but as I went through it I decided you seriously need to go on some weekend minimalist camping trips and figure out what you use and don't use. Take a notepad with you and if you see something that you don't use make a note and don't bring it next time and if you think of something that you would like to have while you are out in the bush make a note to bring it next time.

Safety is number one and I think you should put together a good first aid kit, there are some good threads on here about first aid kits.

You listed "1 body grip trap", to have a producing trap line you will need way more than 1 trap. I would recommend waiting for season to come in and learn to use snare traps (If they are legal in your area, check local laws). But rabbits will not keep you alive by themselves as their meat is too lean.

What kind of wool blanket are you planning on using, be aware military surplus wool blankets are not 100% wool. It will keep you warm on a cool fall night but not a cold winter night and a good wool blanket will run well above $100.

You can't expect to go out stay in the woods for a prolonged period of time without first learning the skills required to do so and even then it would be tough. It's kind of like deciding your going to kill your first animal and chose to hunt an elephant with a slingshot... your more likely to die than to kill the elephant...

With what you have listed in 4 days tops you will be absolutely miserable... good luck with that...

----------


## protogalaxy

I do have financial limitations, and my current living situation is causing major health problems.
I can make snares, and fish.
I will be taking all of this advice, and instead of diving right into a situation I might regret, will do some test camping first, possibly with some friends, buy some more traps. It is a good wool blanket, I've ordered some more that are 100%, not military surplus. I also have some other nice thick blankts and a good sleeping bag, but am limited in what I can carry when I decide to go out deeper. Thanks to all, will rep.

----------


## crashdive123

Two questions for you.  How old are you?  What is your current occupation, or if unemployed what is your field of expertise in the job market arena?

----------


## Rick

Read through this:

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ve-in-the-Wild

You get two weeks in one spot in most state parks and all national parks/forests. They do actively look for squatters. 

If SD tells you something about bears you might want to listen to him. He's got 35 years as a big game guide under his belt. If SD tells you something about anything outdoors you might want to listen to him.

----------


## kyratshooter

I want to know which moderator is registering under multiple names and repeating this same post over and over and over... knowing that they will get countless pages of this uniform reply, counter reply.

Is the forum being paid per page of circular discussion?

If it is real I must conclude that protogalexy did not come here to ask advice but to make a statement of what he had already decided to do and what he had decided to take.  This is what happens when one lives a cut and paste life, one starts believing they can live the fantacy.  The fantacy becomes a real creation and opposition to it becomes a personal attack.

The escapism of the mind attempting to take actual form.  Do we not have enough instances of these things to keep us occupied?

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...nthlong-ordeal

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...made-a-shelter

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...going-to-be-ok

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...the-wilderness

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...(for-3-months)

And that was just last week!!!  

And only in the General discussion section!!!

----------


## Sarge47

> I'm open to any advice about bears though, seeing as they're the most dangerous animal out there.
> 
> My guess is hide better, higher, and only shoot if you have a good vital shot. Use bait, and be extremely patient.


The best advice on what to do when attacked by a bear is to immediately hunker down, place your head between your legs, and kiss your as* goodbye.  Good luck with that!     :Creepy: 

Remember that coming on here and asking for advice does NOT insure that you're going to like what you hear.  We get several of these a month.

----------


## Sarge47

> I want to know which moderator is registering under multiple names and repeating this same post over and over and over... knowing that they will get countless pages of this uniform reply, counter reply.
> 
> Is the forum being paid per page of circular discussion?
> 
> If it is real I must conclude that protogalexy did not come here to ask advice but to make a statement of what he had already decided to do and what he had decided to take.  This is what happens when one lives a cut and paste life, one starts believing they can live the fantacy.  The fantacy becomes a real creation and opposition to it becomes a personal attack.
> 
> The escapism of the mind attempting to take actual form.  Do we not have enough instances of these things to keep us occupied?
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...nthlong-ordeal
> ...


Kyrat, I believe, most of the time, that it's probably a former member who got themselves banned now playing us.  In all other cases they're just immature, unrealistic,people who are going to get their arse in a sling!  I believe that this member dosen't know what he's talking about.  Note this line from the OP, I've emphasized the key word:    "Which National Forest of California do you think would be the best for beginner *survival*?"
That's the "give-away" as it were!     :Whistling:

----------


## brotherjohn

here's a good book on the subject

Still Wandering Aimlessly By Richard "Yogi" Bair

Product Description
"Still Wandering Aimlessly is a novel about a summer spent backpacking in the Sierra Nevada Mountains of California. Richard “Yogi” Bair writes an autobiographical tale of friendship and adventure away from the money driven priorities of society.

“Birds and deer and bears are well worth knowing??? the wildflowers in spring and berries in the fall. These are my society.”

With Katie as a companion, he wanders in the mountains for three months climbing peaks, crossing dangerous rivers and surviving happily in an environment very different from our own. Eagles flying across enormous canyon walls and Bear encounters in both Alaska and Sequoia National Park are a normal part of daily life. Through many adventures he shows that the simple pleasures are the key to happiness in a complicated world.

“I have danced naked on top of peaks and swam naked in countless rivers and lakes??? These are not your everyday endeavors. But they're mine.”"

----------


## protogalaxy

I don't know why everyone keeps asking my age, it's on my profile. I'm 22.
Yes I'm unemployed. My area of expertise? Unfortunately I wouldn't call myself an expert at anything.
I'm a workaholic when I am working, rarely like to take breaks, and a quick learner.

I have knowledge in roofing, gardening, health science, photography, journalism, and basic bushcraft.

@Rick I had read that post already.

I understand there are an abundance of "I'm living in the woods" posts, but it is a skill I need to advance, and I will begin with camping.

I can recognize when I'm in trouble, and begin to head back towards civilization, which is why I have plenty of lighters and extra food.

If I'm eating all my prep food first, not catching or foraging anything, or having problems with water and shelter, I wouldn't just sit around and cry and die.

I also understand the 2 week rule, which I plan to follow, because a big part of this is exploration, adventure, and personal satisfaction and photography. (with my extremely crappy camera.) I do hope one day to make some money and spend longer treks in nature, taking beatuiful photographs.

I appreciate the call to reality, but I think I can make it a reality, and once again will be testing on more desolate campsites for maybe week long stays first.

And as for the advice to just hunker down and die when a bear charges you, I would rather fight than die, and will be shooting the bastard in the chest, and head as much as possible. And if he's still on me, switch to spray and try to climb a tree, giving me time for more shots and spray.

I know there's a chance I would just be overrun and killed, but sometimes risks in life are worth taking, when your current life has used up all it's novelty, and become sitting around jogging the same trail over and over.

I also think that other humans are just as big of a threat, if not more, than a bear, a big part of it is making it to my locatioin without being robbed by the amassing groups of homeless/gangs watching over popular campsites.

----------


## hunter63

I you are serious, about this trip, and plan to forage, start with your fish and game book, check season and reg....Lots of parks don't allow hunting, some fishing.
Seems you have this in your head, not as a question but as a statement.
Game laws don't care if you are surviving or not,.......There is no free lunch.

I will offer you a "Good luck with that"

----------


## Sarge47

> I don't know why everyone keeps asking my age, it's on my profile. I'm 22.
> Yes I'm unemployed. My area of expertise? Unfortunately I wouldn't call myself an expert at anything.
> I'm a workaholic when I am working, rarely like to take breaks, and a quick learner.
> 
> I have knowledge in roofing, gardening, health science, photography, journalism, and basic bushcraft.
> 
> @Rick I had read that post already.
> 
> I understand there are an abundance of "I'm living in the woods" posts, but it is a skill I need to advance, and I will begin with camping.
> ...


Did you read the whole line on the bear defense?  I didn't really expect you to do it, and it seems like you already knew the answers anyway.  Are you really planning on carrying a firearm in a National Forest?  Do they allow that?  If you really shoot a bear you won't have to worry about where you're going to sleep for awhile as I believe that, unless it's Bear season and you have the proper permit it's illegal!  Also, shooting the bear and only wounding it will probably solve that little threat for you as it will, in all likelihood, just piss him off!  However, here's one piece of serious advice, unless you *REALLY* want to try your hand at *TRUE* survival, don't go solo!     :Smartass:

----------


## protogalaxy

"It's comin' right for us!"

I'm pretty sure that the rangers value human life over a bears life. If I'm being attacked by a bear, there is something called self defense.

Hunting a bear is illegal. Protecting my life isn't. I only have deer tags, but will probably get bear.

I have no one to bring with me, but maybe if I start smaller camping trips I will meet people.

I will be checking and updating this thread less frequently, probably in a week or so,

and updating when I begin my first camping/treks.

I'm still open to all posts/questions, and will be back to check them.

As a final question to previous posters..

Have any of you survived in the wilderness for more than 2 weeks, off campground, finding your own source of water?

Or are you all just weekend hunters with plenty of money who fish at popular campsites?
And haul big game back in trucks?

----------


## Sarge47

> "It's comin' right for us!"
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the rangers value human life over a bears life. If I'm being attacked by a bear, there is something called self defense.
> 
> Hunting a bear is illegal. Protecting my life isn't. I only have deer tags, but will probably get bear.
> 
> I have no one to bring with me, but maybe if I start smaller camping trips I will meet people.


Seems like you've already made up your mind despite any advice we can give you.  Well, all's I can say is "Good luck with that!"     :Whistling:

----------


## Sourdough

My problem with this issue is the way in which it is approached. I appears to me that people now come from "Survival", ie "Survival Camping", etc..

In my day (starting in mid 1950's, I was born 1947) we wanted to be "Outdoorsmen" or "Woodsmen". We respected and revered men and women who were "Comfortable" in the wilderness. They never thought about survival because the wilderness was NOT trying to kill them. I would strongly encourage youth (Anyone under 30 y/o) to forget about survival stuff as their first filter, and aspire to become comfortable living in the wilderness. The secret is Time spent with "Your Boots in the Field". Forget all the TV survival camping crap.

----------


## protogalaxy

Of course I've already made up my mind.

The question isn't, "should I give up and sit around a house my entire life?" - but

"Where are good areas to begin"

You guys should change the name of this forum to "Good luck with that."

My main concern is where can I find affordable wool clothing. I have wool socks, hat, and blanket, but no wool shirts.

If anyone has any good links, I'd appreciate it, and I will be looking around the forum for wool clothing info.

I'm extremely limited in my money, so I'l like not to pay more than 50$ for a wool longsleeve. 

If any of you have any spare wool clothing they'd sell, I'd appreciate it, you'd be helping someone who can't find employment.

----------


## finallyME

I am sure most of your health problems and financial problems will be solved by simply leaving So Cal.  It is a desert environment with a whole heck of a lot of people.  Anywhere that has water will have people.  I say move out of state.  Go to college.

----------


## Sourdough

> "
> As a final question to previous posters..
> 
> Have any of you survived in the wilderness for more than 2 weeks, off campground, finding your own source of water?


Up to 6 months with no human contact, including no phone, or Hi-Freak radio. 

8 weeks to 12 weeks often. You might read some of my blog posts, they might be helpful.

Ps. What is a campground.........?

----------


## hunter63

So if some one show up here and says, I gonna rob a bank.....do you suggest a full auto AK or  just use select fire?....what do you suppose the answer would be.?
Ranger (and the state) value bears more than people....just part of Darwin's Theory.

I am done discussing illegal scenarios with you.........

----------


## Sarge47

> Of course I've already made up my mind.
> 
> The question isn't, "should I give up and sit around a house my entire life?" - but
> 
> "Where are good areas to begin"
> 
> You guys should change the name of this forum to "Good luck with that."
> 
> My main concern is where can I find affordable wool clothing. I have wool socks, hat, and blanket, but no wool shirts.
> ...


Yep!  Good luck with that!
 :Creepy:

----------


## protogalaxy

You do realize this website is called "Wilderness Survival".

I understand it's annoying to hear idiots proclaiming "I'm just like Survior-Man weee" but I've never even watched that show.

And for many beginners it's not comfortable, it is a matter of survival. I don't even watch TV, it's propaganda and crap.

If I had a family who was even close to wilderness minded, I would enjoy nature a little more comfortably, but I have no money, no support, no vehicle, and no home that I'm allowed to store hunted game. Not even a fireplace. Electric pans, and apathetic parents whose idea of wilderness is the park for 2 hours. They are willing to give me a ride to drop me off though. Sob story aside,

Realistically, "simply leaving So-Cal" is not so simple. Nor is going to college. To me college is just a business where they take your money, and then you still have the same chance of getting a job. The best chance at finding a job is just knowing people and connections, which I don't have.
Every successful job endeavor I've heard of was just, "My buddy got it for me." "My parents set me up." "My friend's Dad hired me."

You don't know how many times people have gotten out of college and then said "Now what, I still can't find a job."

I plan on living minimal, and trying to get into photography and journalism until I make some connections.

I know a lot of things are illegal, I'm taking every move I can to not be an idiot.

Hunting License, fishing, Deer Tags, Moving site every two weeks, listening to what rangers tell me.

Whatever, if they value a bears life over mine, that's a problem.

Will update. 

That is extremely respectable Sourdough, especially for the much harsher environment than CA.

Some of this thinking is twisted, wanting to venture into wilderness life is not akin to robbing a bank.

The forest laws have seriously made people into conformist fear-mongerers.

Like I said, will update, I envy you luckier people who have money to just camp legally with plenty of supplies,

but I wll try.

Let you guys know when I'm setting off on a shorter test run.

If it's an absoulte failure, I will admit, and you can all point and laugh and say

"I told you good luck with that."

----------


## Kamel

Id use select fire myself.

----------


## Seniorman

> PHOTOGALAXY  - "... As a final question to previous posters..
> 
> Have any of you survived in the wilderness for more than 2 weeks, off campground, finding your own source of water?
> 
> Or are you all just weekend hunters with plenty of money who fish at popular campsites?
>  And haul big game back in trucks? "


That high school sarcastic attitude will take you far.  :Ohmy: 

If your finances are bleak, as for wool clothes, you should start haunting the Salvation Army, Goodwill, St. Vincent's Society, etc., in Santa Barbara.  If you are persistent, you'll find wool clothes that have been donated.

EDIT: Do you have any hands on First Aid training?  American Red Cross, Boy Scouts, Military, etc.?  If you really intend to go out into the "wilderness" alone, eventually you'll probably really need it, and I don't mean just putting a Band Aid on a scrapped finger.  

S.M.

----------


## protogalaxy

Salvation Army... Yes sir!

I had only planned Goodwill, 

will look into Vincents Society.

Appreciations on the local recommendations..

Photogalaxy.. I like that..

----------


## Kamel

Well im glad im a trained CNA, ahh bet you guys didnt know this punk rocker was a certified *** wiper did yah :P

----------


## Sourdough

> If it's an absoulte failure, I will admit, and you can all point and laugh and say
> 
> "I told you good luck with that."



It is NEVER a failure if You learned.

----------


## BENESSE

> Well im glad im a trained CNA, ahh bet you guys didnt know this punk rocker was a certified *** wiper did yah :P


If you combine that with certified ***kisser, you'll be supremely employable.

----------


## Sarge47

> You do realize this website is called "Wilderness Survival".
> 
> Define "Survival."
> 
> I understand it's annoying to hear idiots proclaiming "I'm just like Survior-Man weee" but I've never even watched that show.
> 
> Too bad, it's pretty good.  They re-run it quite often.  So's "Dual Survival, BTW."
> 
> And for many beginners it's not comfortable, it is a matter of survival. I don't even watch TV, it's propaganda and crap.  
> ...


  Read the remarks in the red letters.     :Ohmy:

----------


## crashdive123

The reason I asked about your age (sorry - didn't check your profile) and job experience is because you said you needed to to this to get away from things that you have an adverse medical reaction to.  The job market in some parts of the country is booming.  Probably not a whole lot of perfumes and scented colognes in the shale oil fields of North Dakota.  Your reasoning seems to have morphed into something else now, especially with your 


> I envy you luckier people who have money to just camp legally with plenty of supplies


Please understand that a serious response to this type of question is going to require a serious effort on your part to communicate effectively your existing situation and the scenario that you envision.  By your own words, you didn't put much effort into that since you just did a copy and paste job from a different type of forum.  I guess in your view it's OK to put little effort into presenting your request to a group that you have never met, but they should somehow intuitively just know what you meant and put an effort into making your journey a successful one?

To critique a "list" without knowing about any of your experiences or skills is foolhardy.  You can get as PO'd as you want.  You can chastise members here because you thought by the title of the forum you would receive different responses than you did.  Know this....there are many experienced outdoorsman on this forum.  There are many different and varied levels of experience here as well.  What you will not find is any encouragement to do something foolhardy or illegal.

I/we truly do want you to succeed and even excel in the wilderness, but IMO you are not putting in the effort to make that happen.

----------


## Kamel

> If you combine that with certified ***kisser, you'll be supremely employable.


ha right? back to school!

----------


## Rick

You poo poo a college education too quickly. Over an adult's working life, high school graduates can expect, on  average, to earn $1.2 million; those with a bachelor's degree, $2.1  million; and people with a master's degree, $2.5 million. I'm not saying it's the only avenue to be successful in life. Just one of them. You are certainly correct that networking is the best method of finding a job. There are trades groups and professional groups for just about any job you are interested in. Start attending their meetings. That's how you meet people and start networking. 

As for wool clothing check online for military surplus. There is a lot of foreign military, wool, clothing being offered online at the moment relatively cheap. 

I don't know about the conformist fear mongers part but it does keep people from squatting in our forests and turning them into a waste land and cuts down on the poaching.

----------


## JPGreco

Proto, You've had questions answered and questions posed to you.  As others said, just cause you don't like the advice, doesn't mean its not valid.  I myself have little experience with the wilderness and would be asking similar questions as threads like this pose if I had the misconception that I wanted to go "survive" in the wild.  You are clearly desiring to leave an adverse situation.  You have chosen to leave for the wilderness.  Its no longer a matter of "surviving" but preparing.  In preparation, many of the issues posed by members apply (hunting, squatting, etc).

The other issue is that this will do NOTHING to better your situation.  You say you are limited financially.  Well, leaving for the wild won't solve this problem and will most likely make it worse as you end up needing to purchase supplies.  Why not try to bust your *** for a few months, save some cash, and get the hell out of dodge (not the wilderness).  As stated, there are places that are booming and any place that is booming in a single industry requires support industry.  The shale fields need roofers to maintain homes.

The military is also an option for someone your age.

I'm just getting started with helping others and the biggest thing I've come across is that a lot of people talk about wanting better, but don't really think out a plan for it.  You say you want journalism exp, but have no connections.  Go make some.  Go into EVERY place that needs photographers and TALK to the people.  Shake hands and get names.  Its not that you'll get the job, but if you go in and just get your name in there with some basic info, you never know where it could lead.  You can see if any local papers need freelancers so you can build a resume.  Leaving for the wilds won't help you here either.  It is truly amazing what can be no further away than a handshake.  Yeah, you'll find a lot of dead ends, but sometimes, that one handshake can change everything.

I don't think running a way to the wild will really solve any of your issues.

----------


## Rick

JP - I had to give you some rep for that. It was spot on advice.

----------


## Sourdough

> JP - I had to give you some rep for that. It was spot on advice.




Dotto....good solid advise.

----------


## hunter63

Plus 2 on that....

----------


## Sarge47

> JP - I had to give you some rep for that. It was spot on advice.


Ditto!  Positive Rep sent!      :Santasmile:

----------


## BENESSE

Running away to the wilderness (as in this case and some others we've seen on here) hardly ever a seems to be rational decision but rather an emotional one. And as such, talking sense will most likely fall on deaf ears. Some people just need to learn the hard way and that's all there is to it.

----------


## protogalaxy

Thanks JP, for a very long time I strongly opposed joing the military, as it's full of biggots and drunks, and I've heard so many stories about people regretting it.

It may seem like an option for me now, though.

I'm slightly discouraged because I was in amazing shape 6 months ago, until I lost my vehicle, and have been home bound and depressed.

I never planned on living in the woods. I planned on doing extended camping trips, to stay away from my situation as much as possible.

I more so planned on staying out for a month or so, returning for a few weeks for supplies, and going back out.

My "survival equpment" is just for emergency, I'm not one to be close minded.

There is a good chance that I will start working out again, get in shape, and just join the military to help myself get some form of employment.

It might be my only chance to get a vehicle again, pay off my vehicle fine, and get a place of my own.

A lot of this comes from not being able to have the freedom to visit the trails and scenery I want to, and being stuck around a house.

The situation I live in truly is damaing my health not just from the stress, but from ignorance of my family. It is also a danger to my dogs, because one of the family members has dementia, and constantly lets them out near cars and roads, and is a contributing factor to chemical damage I've recieved to my lungs. Carbon Monoxide gas left on, checmical spills, etc.

I thought that a camping life may be doable, and may try out to see if I can live campground area, but there is a good chance I will be joining the military if I don't find a solution. At least when I'm off duty I will be able to have dogs without putting them in danger, and breathe, and enjoy jogging, etc.

I feel the military takes a lot of my freedoms, but as I am right now, I don't feel too free.

Thank you for all the advice, I surely wouldn't put myself in a situation where I couldn't navigate out of.

I'm not sure if I will be doing extended camping stays, or joining the military, I will be thinking a lot over the next month or so.

If my extended camping, and exploring for job connections doesn't lead to anything pretty quickly, I will probably have to join the Air Force or Army..

Thank you all..

ps- would have repped u too jp, but I've repped too much today, maybe next time ;p

----------


## Rick

Look at it this way, joining the military is like an extended camping trip of sorts unless you're in the submarine service. I think you'll do okay once you get past the bigots and the drunks. The ones that you generally have to step around are the drunk bigots.

----------


## protogalaxy

Haha yes, seeing as I'd probably be surrounded by them, I'll have to into camouflage mode. Regardless, I've always loved nature, and if I have to wait until I make money in some way I'd rather not, at least it will be a step towards being able to do a lot more fun exploring and camping in the future, without having to worry about returning to a bad situation, or getting so stressed that I decide I have to live there permanently.

We will see, life is what it is, **** happens, I'll be smart and figure it out..

----------


## Sarge47

You can also get your college education paid for if you join the National Guard!  My middle brother got drafted when the war in 'Nam was going on, but thanks to a kind-hearted C.O. who was sending everybody he could over to Korea, he never saw action.  He learned a trade in Auto mechanics, which he loved to do, btw.  After he got out he later wound up in financial trouble so he re-upped in the Army Reserve as a full-time supply sergeant.  After he retired from there he became a Sherrif's deputy for several years, 1st as a jailer, later in charge of administrative stuff!  Today he's got two retirement checks coming in!  You also can get some great outdoors gear and clothing as well as training for what you want to do!  Something to consider anyway.     :Smartass:

----------


## kyratshooter

Yes I would definately stay away from all the biggots and other types of people that are not good enough to share your world.

One must keep those undesirables with their own opinions that might differ from yours in their place on the lower rungs of the social order.

----------


## protogalaxy

Horny violent drunken idiots, maybe bigots was the wrong word, but though it sounds like a stereotype, and I'm sure there are plenty of nice intelligent people, a lot of them are trigger happy drunken machos who get their self satisfaction from yelling.

Protogalaxy for president.

----------


## natertot

> Read the remarks in the red letters.


Jesus is on the forum?!  :Ohmy:

----------


## crashdive123

Protogalaxy - you have absolutely no clue about the military.  Please, do not even consider joining.  With your last post, it seems that your quest to remove yourself from odors that make you ill was nothing more than a fantasy.  Now you have moved to troll status.

----------


## Seniorman

PhotoGalaxy, if you want to go into the military, here is where you should go.  These guys get to recreate outdoors in the boonies quite a bit and in some interesting environments ... plus, they get to play with all kinds of great toys!   :Thumbup1: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...FRePXMI9M&NR=1

S.M.

----------


## NightShade

> Protogalaxy - you have absolutely no clue about the military.  Please, do not even consider joining.  With your last post, it seems that your quest to remove yourself from odors that make you ill was nothing more than a fantasy.  Now you have moved to troll status.



+1. ... I'd go even further though.. In addition to being a troll, you sir, are an assh*le

----------


## Rick

Let's not make it a personal attack. You can diss the message but not the messenger.

----------


## protogalaxy

I stand by what I said for a large majority of basic station. That's not the same for a lot of Officers, the Navy Buds, and special military ops like snipers and some marines.

I have an opinion and most of the people I've met are alcoholics, not really intellectuals, that doesn't mean they don't deserve respect for some of their jobs, but I'm just stating that it's not really my group. I have heard that no scents are allowed at basic training, and also not at that BUG training. I have a decent amount of physcial ability, I can climb ropes and poles without my legs, minus the last few months, I woke up every morning and ran 3-4 miles on sandy trails, including hills, sprints, and jumps. I've tired out dogs, but I know that a lot of the lower rank basic stations consists of alcohol and unihibited testosterone with little free thinking.

Sorry to offend any of you in the military, but I really don't care if you think I'm an asshole.

----------


## Rick

I would suggest it a bit hard to judge a group of people...any people...if you have not actually spent time there. Sort of like your comment on college. A lot of folks do it, but it isn't a rational, objective opinion. It's taking a few interactions and labeling an entire group. We used to call it discrimination. Today it's profiling or some such thing. The point is if you have not done X then you can not have any real opinion of X. That goes for people, places and doing things like wilderness camping. No doey, no opinion.

----------


## JPGreco

Thanks for the rep guys, I appreciate that my advice was appreciated.

Proto, I will say that your opinion on the military won't earn you any brownie points here as most, if not all, of us strongly support our servicemen and women, but I won't get into that here, troll or no troll.

I am willing to offer any advice you ask of me.  The first bit was only offered because any post asking about running away is assumed to be a request for advice.  I don't give advice without it being asked for though as much as I can avoid it.  The reason being is if you ask for advice, you have to accept it no matter how much you may hate it.  You don't have to agree with it, but you have to accept it as an honest assessment (honest may not equate to nice or pleasant).  I can understand medical issues and depression/etc that stems from a variety of sources and the affect on one's mindset since I've gone through it at some level, though the wild was never my destination.  The caveat, if you respond negatively to any advice you ask for, its over.  Plain and simple.

----------


## Sarge47

> I stand by what I said for a large majority of basic station. That's not the same for a lot of Officers, the Navy Bugs, and special military ops like snipers and some marines.
> 
> I have an opinion and most of the people I've met are alcoholics, not really intellectuals, that doesn't mean they don't deserve respect for some of their jobs, but I'm just stating that it's not really my group. I have heard that no scents are allowed at basic training, and also not at that BUG training. I have a decent amount of physcial ability, I can climb ropes and poles without my legs, minus the last few months, I woke up every morning and ran 3-4 miles on sandy trails, including hills, sprints, and jumps. I've tired out dogs, but I know that a lot of the lower rank basic stations consists of alcohol and unihibited testosterone with little free thinking.
> 
> Sorry to offend any of you in the military, but I really don't care if you think I'm an asshole.


Since you've never been in the military you are not really qualified to say anything credible about those who serve, or have served, so I didn't take it seriously.  I have a grown son twice your age who served proudly in the USMC and he wouldn't think anything about you one way or the other.  He served so that you would have a right to your opinion.  I don't think that you are an Anus, just misguided.

----------


## protogalaxy

fair enough.

will update.

----------


## Sparky93

> Have any of you survived in the wilderness for more than 2 weeks, off campground, finding your own source of water?
> 
> Or are you all just weekend hunters with plenty of money who fish at popular campsites?
> And haul big game back in trucks?


I know a lot of people that only hunt on the weekends because they have to work for a living and the weekend is the only time they get to spend time outdoors. And because you load your deer in the bed of your truck your not a real hunter? Where I live you drag your deer out of the woods, load it in the bed of your truck and if it is a buck parade it around town to show all your buddies. A real hunter is someone that is proactive in the conservation of nature, abides all laws and regulations and follows all safety precautions, doesn't matter if he loads his deer in the bed of his truck....

And I am confused about the rules for storing wild game where you live, you can take it to a butcher shop and have them cut the meat into steaks and grind it into hamburger and you could store it where you live no different than the stuff you buy at the grocery store...

----------


## kyratshooter

> Let's not make it a personal attack. You can diss the message but not the messenger.


After this guy attacks and insults EVERYONE that has served in the military and EVERYONE that has taken the trouble to work their butts off to get an education and EVERYONE that hunts when they are allowed to hunt by legal means we are supposed to "play nice".

After we do 20,000 intros with "thank you for your service" are we going to switch to spitting on them like they did when I served?

I have seen you guys bann people for half what this arrogant narcissist has gotten away with!  

What is suddenly happening on this forum?

----------


## BENESSE

> I have seen you guys bann people for half what this arrogant narcissist has gotten away with!  
> 
> What is suddenly happening on this forum?


We _tend_ to coddle the young, even when they're clueless & rude. Kind of reflects the wider society.

----------


## finallyME

First of all, I used to live in So Cal.  I was in the military, and I have a college degree.  I also spent 2 years in a foreign country learning the language and customs.

There is life outside So Cal.  Many places in the US have jobs and fresh air.  Look at Wyoming or North Dakota.  They are hurting for young, strong workers.  You would be working outside in fresh air, earning more money than a lot of college degrees pay.  Natural Gas is booming, and they need workers.  Since they need workers so bad, and they pay more, all the local businesses also need workers to fill the gap.  In Wyoming, it is so bad that the local restaurants and shops will keep a worker on, even if he/she shows up drunk or stoned.  There just isn't the supply to fill the demand.  Wyoming, North Dakota, Eastern Utah, Colorado, New Mexico etc, are all experiencing the Natural Gas boom.  All of these states have much cleaner air than So Cal.  Just sayin....

Notice I said that those oil jobs pay more than a lot of college degrees, not all of college degrees.  In fact, in that business, you still have the separation from college educated and non-college educated.  The college educated get paid more.  College is a business.  They will give you the degree you want, as long as you pay.  The problem lies when the degree you want isn't the degree employers want.  The people camping out in city centers all picked the wrong thing to study.  I saw these types of people in college.  They were always doing rallies, or protests, or partying, or anything other than studying.  If your degree doesn't require 60 hours a week study time with 12 hours of credits, then chances are, it is an easy one, with a low commercial value.  The US is hurting right now for people with degrees in Engineering, Science and Math.  We have to import workers from India and China to fill the void.

I got my first job out of college based on my grades and what was written on my resume.  I didn't know anyone associated with my employer previous to working there.  I got a job based on merit alone, no inside connections.  You can do this as well, if you pick a good degree, and actually study.  Incidentally, my boss told me that my military experience put me ahead of the other job candidates.  

The military is full of lazy drunks.  But, it is also filled with really bright, motivated people.  Where you end up will be determined by what choices you make.  If you are bright, motivated, and driven to succeed, then you will be surrounded by like minded people.  The more you volunteer, the more you will rise above the rest.  If you want to be lazy....well then.

Running into the woods won't solve your problems.  My advice still stands.  Leave So Cal by any means necessary.

----------


## protogalaxy

Saying I think college is just a business sham that is strongly undesirable to networking is not an insult, and I still don't really care.

Also, I asked for advice on people who survive for at least around a month, with no truck, 

not weekend recreation where you go and "show all my buddies my deer." Just because you follow laws and can shoot an animal doesn't mean you deserve respect.

And I didn't say everyone in the military, I said the majority of basic level station. Officers, High level Marines, Navy Buds, Snipers, deserve respect.

Vietnam war veterans deserve respect. 

But the military isn't what it used to be, it's full of beer pong playing, ignorant wanna-be machos who couldn't think for themselves if Lao Tzu came down from the heavens and slapped them with a philosophy book.

If you did something great in the military, good for you. You're not the only reason I'm here.

I respect the people who've been in battle,

but right now, it is mostly drunken affghanistan tent parties, racist young men harassing Eastern civilians, and a war that isn't really protecting our homeland, but just flexing USA's power.

There is a difference between a hero and a follower, who doesn't has some false sense of entitlement due to the news and previous service-men who do deserve respect.

I really, really, don't give a **** if you disagree with my opinion.

You think I'm clueless, I think you're clueless.

Sorry to jolt your previous way of thinking, and fear based conformism.

And by fear based conformism, I mean, people who are scared to go against certain opinions because
they know they will be looked down upon by all the other people who don't truly think, but are really just defending some sort of narcissism themselves.

I think you have a false sense of pride, and once again, I'm entitled to my opinion, if people get banned over this, I really, really, don't give a ****.

There are tons of people who drag themselves to work hard everyday, or push their bodies to the limit, without being in the military, sometimes while sufferening much harder financial and family hardship.

I bet you only pay attention the television news.

Continue drinking your beer and watching the history channel.

----------


## Sarge47

Enough is enough.  People on here have tried to give you what you want and you still attack them.  Good luck elsewhere.     :Thumbdown:

----------


## wildWoman

> My problem with this issue is the way in which it is approached. I appears to me that people now come from "Survival", ie "Survival Camping", etc..
> 
> In my day (starting in mid 1950's, I was born 1947) we wanted to be "Outdoorsmen" or "Woodsmen". We respected and revered men and women who were "Comfortable" in the wilderness. They never thought about survival because the wilderness was NOT trying to kill them. I would strongly encourage youth (Anyone under 30 y/o) to forget about survival stuff as their first filter, and aspire to become comfortable living in the wilderness. The secret is Time spent with "Your Boots in the Field". Forget all the TV survival camping crap.


+1
I wanted to give you rep for this but have to spread the love around first.

@protogalaxy: take bear spray. And you don't _need_ woolen underwear.

----------


## finallyME

I figured his last comment would do him in.

----------


## hunter63

I real supprised y'all put up with this guy for 4 pages, and #77 posts........Goes to show ya, all lost puppies can't be saved....

----------


## finallyME

You can leed a horse to water......

----------


## Kamel

but you cant make him take a bath?  :Confused1:  j/k I know the real end.

----------


## crashdive123

It is more proof that sometimes the heard needs to be culled by encouraging stupid behavior.

----------


## finallyME

> but you cant make him take a bath?  j/k I know the real end.


We actually made that statement a few weeks ago at scout camp.  :Smile:

----------


## Sarge47

> I real supprised y'all put up with this guy for 4 pages, and #77 posts........Goes to show ya, all lost puppies can't be saved....


Look at it this way, in the interm some great posts came  here from the membership so that's worth something!    :Nod:

----------


## hunter63

> Look at it this way, in the interm some great posts came  here from the membership so that's worth something!


Yeah, you are right, and sorta entertaining in a train wreak sorta way, counting the number of  swirls around the bowl, before getting the "flush"........many good posts and lots of thought and effort......
So all y'all, give your self a pat on the back.....you can't save them all, but seems we don't quit trying, says alot.

----------


## Seniorman

After reading #74,  it is quite obvious that the boy's bitter, self centered arrogance is only surpassed by his supreme ignorance and naivete.  Trying to reason with him is no more productive than going out into a pasture and discussing philosophy with a stump.

S.M.

----------


## JPGreco

Well... I tried...lol

----------


## NightShade

That kid was a know-it-all idiot.  As others pointed out, he had NO experience in a variety of subjects.... And he tries to tell us how it "really is" .. Many of us who DO have these experiences.. It's too bad, a lot of members gave him some great advice... He is just too headstrong and stupid to even try to listen to it... His last post was ridiculous! GLAD to see he was banned!! It took far too long IMO.... But,hey, better late than never! ;-)

----------


## BENESSE

He lives at home...can you imagine what his poor family has to put up with?
On the other hand, one has to wonder how someone gets to be this way at 22.

----------


## NightShade

No job, no education... Living at home at 22. A real winner.
Usually I wouldn't even bother replying to a thread like this one... Something about his posts really steamed me!
 He was either a GIANT A-HOLE or an expert troll!... Perhaps both!

----------


## crashdive123

He's gone now.  If he decides to try again, he will be gone again.  Time to move along.......Nothing to see here.

----------


## Kamel

Id prolly still be living at home with my mom at 23, just because she was real sick, but she passed away when i was 19 and yah, its been and uphill and downhill and uphill spiral there for me. Good times, bad times, it happens. But, despite dropping out at 16 to take care of my mom, I got my GED, Im a CNA, CPR Certified, can build my own computer. I just wish I was motivated to go to school. If i knew as much real history as I do about cigs, beer and bands, id prolly have a bachelors or associates lol. Ill get there someday

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## colorado plainsman

And someone said there wasn't much movement here.  Thanks Mods for shuting him down,  i know the guy took some jabs and did deserve them but he was out of line hiting below the belt on several posts.  Dissillusioned about education and military and life in general It's a shame he wasn't interested in listening in what folks had to say he could of learned a lot.

----------


## Sparky93

Be proud of me for managing not to become irate... I would like to see him sit in a deer stand from before sunrise till sunset for all of deer season... (One advantage of being home schooled is you get off for deer season...) I don't think he could survive that let alone multiple months in the woods...

----------


## Rick

He's sat in his mother's basement from sun down to sun up for years.

----------


## grokh5499

> Id prolly still be living at home with my mom at 23, just because she was real sick, but she passed away when i was 19 and yah, its been and uphill and downhill and uphill spiral there for me. Good times, bad times, it happens. But, despite dropping out at 16 to take care of my mom, I got my GED, Im a CNA, CPR Certified, can build my own computer. I just wish I was motivated to go to school. If i knew as much real history as I do about cigs, beer and bands, id prolly have a bachelors or associates lol. Ill get there someday


I know what you mean, life throughs curve balls at you, but you just gotta keep plugging away.....

----------


## old2531

well its now almost march i wonder if this youngster is still alive

----------


## crashdive123

> well its now almost march i wonder if this youngster is still alive


After he was banned we sent him a bottle of perfume as a going away present.

----------


## Seniorman

Perhaps he decided to ignore all advice, loaded up his 75 lbs of gear and had his mommy drive him on up to the Sierra to a trailhead.  Perhaps he toted that load on into the "wilderness," found an outcropping of rock, made camp, and contemplated "being at one with Nature."  Perhaps by now, his bones have been scattered by bears, mountain lions, foxes, and bobcats.

Or perhaps, he's still in his basement, hunched over his keyboard,  pounding out questions to other outdoor sites asking the same questions as his o.p. here.... and being just as sarcastic and holier-than-thou with those whose answers are about the same as here.

You never know .......   :Rockon: 

S.M.

----------


## scumbucket

If it was me, I wouldn't pick a forest that sees lots of use like Sequoia or the others. I'd look for one less popular, one with a wilderness area. A wilderness area is great because not many people want to hike in and camp. Too much work. Park rangers don't frequent them as much. A permenant camp attracks attention. YOu need to forget a cave and build your own shelters. by moving around you get practice, and don't draw attention to yourself. A gun shot attracts attention, whether in season or not. I sure wouldn't kill out of season. I'd go when hunts are on for whatever it is you might want to hunt, especially small game you don't need to freeze to care for. I'd pick a forest with little water and that will lessen the people factor.  I'd go for short camps first, test your own ability and gear, then make adjustments. I'd take stuff you can use in case your plans don't work out to well. Maybe get a game cart to pack your stuff in with. You can carry a nice thick pad to sleep on. I've found a good night's sleep is the key to survival comfort, all else will fall into place. Just don't get yourself in trouble with the law.

----------

